# Nicolai ION 16 Einsatzbereich



## MrMupfin97 (19. September 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem All-Mountain fähigen Bike, das sich gut bergauf bewegen lässt, aber auch bergab eine gute Figur abgibt.
In diesem Zusammenhang bin ich über das Nicolai ION 16 gestoßen, bin aber etwas konfus, weil im Internet steht, dass die Fähigkeiten des ION 16 beim Bergauffahren nicht gerade sehr gut seien...
Im Katalog ist das Bike aber ganz klar als All-Mountain und Enduro Bike gekennzeichnet...
Nur um mal klar zustellen, für was ich das Bike verwenden wollte:
Einen mehrtägigen Bike-Trip durch die schottische Highlands nächstes Jahr, zum biken in den Alpen...
Aber: Ich steh nicht so auf Seilbahnen und möchte selbstständig bergauf kommen ohne an Seilbahnen gebunden zu sein und zwar mehrere tausend Höhenmeter.
Gleichzeitig sollte es aber eine gute Dämpfung haben und weniger als 14 KG wiegen
Ich wollte wissen, ob das Bike für meine Vorstellungen gedacht wäre, oder ob ich mit diesem Bike völlig aufm Holzweg bin.


----------



## trailterror (19. September 2014)

Ich würd rein ausm gefühl das AC passender finden, was nicht heisst, dass es mitm Ion nicht geht.

Oder halt ein gebrauchtes Helius AM in der 158FW's Einstellung. Soll ja anscheinend besser hochfahrn als das Ion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (19. September 2014)

Ich würde dir auch eher zum Helius AC oder sogar TB raten. 
Ich bin zwar das Ion 16 noch nicht Probe gefahren, aber das Ion 15 und das TB. 
Bergab bügelt das Ion alles weg was dir in den Weg kommt, bergauf muss man jedoch einige Abstriche machen. 
Das TB geht bergan wesentlich besser und hat bergab auch mehr Reserven als man bei 120mm erwarten würde.

Ich werde in absehbarer Zeit von meinem Helius AM auf ein TB wechseln, das macht für mich in den Alpen und Mittelgebirgen am meisten Sinn.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (19. September 2014)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.
Könntet ihr mir genauer sagen, mit welchen Abstrichen man leben müsste?


----------



## trailterror (19. September 2014)

Ohne es gefahren zu sein vermute ich abstriche in der uphillperformance, handlichkeit und lebendigkeit des bikes....

...man kanns auch anders rum vermarkten: ion fährt sich sicherer, schluckt mehr usw usw...

Auslegungssache und geschmackssache halt. Die frage ist wo du die prioritäten setzt


----------



## MrMupfin97 (19. September 2014)

Danke für die Antwort,
wirklich sehr hilfreich, ich glaube, wenns so weit ist, werde ich einfach mal ne Probefahrt machen, dann wird sich ja zeigen,  welches Bike sich am besten fahren lässt


----------



## Whitey (20. September 2014)

Meine Meinung ist dass sich hier nur Leute äußern sollten die das Bike besitzen?!
Ich hab seit über nehmt Jahr n ION16. Für ein 160mm Bike in 26" geht es extrem gut bergan. Ich kenne kein Bike das ähnlich direkt und neutral beschleunigt in dieser Federwegsklasse (mit Vivid Air im Heck). Das Bike ist verspielt, kurz, knackig, fühlt sich ideal zu Hause auf Singletrails. Kann man wunderbar surfen und springen. 

Was Das Bike nicht gut kann sind starke Steigungen, also wirklich steil, da geht es vorne hoch (kurze Kettenstrebe). Und was es auch nicht mag sind Bikeparks. Dafür ist der Hinterbau einfach zu straff. Als allround Bike für Touren, Alpen, Alp-X sicher eine sehr gut Wahl.


----------



## trailterror (20. September 2014)

Klar ists aussagekräftiger wenn man beide bikes gefahren ist.
Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass das ion fürn enduro nicht verspielt etc ist.
Zudem fährst du ein small! Ist da nicht "jedes" bike verspielt..

Nur ist das AC womöglich dennoch verspielter, agiler, leichtfüssiger und mit mehr pop ausgestattet als das ion  nicht umsonst gibts ja die beiden bikes im portfolio; unterschiede gibt es sicherlich.

Mit beiden bikes kannst wahrscheinlich so gut wie alles mit anstellen, nur vom fahrgefühl wohl etwas anders und in ner anderen art und weise....


----------



## fruchtmoose (20. September 2014)

-


----------



## raschaa (23. September 2014)

Das kann ich für meinen teil nicht bestätigen...
Ich war mit meinem Ion20 und Ion16 im Park und war gefühlt mit dem 16er genauso schnell unterwegs wie mit dem 20er. Bin auch alles was ich mit dem 20er gefahren bin mit dem 16er gefahren...

meine2


----------



## pratt (24. September 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Das kann ich für meinen teil nicht bestätigen...
> Ich war mit meinem Ion20 und Ion16 im Park und war gefühlt mit dem 16er genauso schnell unterwegs wie mit dem 20er. Bin auch alles was ich mit dem 20er gefahren bin mit dem 16er gefahren...
> 
> meine2


Ja das sage ich auch! Ich war im Sommer in Saalbach 2 Tage auf dem ION ST (bis der Dämpfer kaputt war) und am 3. Tag auf meinem ION 16 650B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris13 (24. September 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Das kann ich für meinen teil nicht bestätigen...
> Ich war mit meinem Ion20 und Ion16 im Park und war gefühlt mit dem 16er genauso schnell unterwegs wie mit dem 20er. Bin auch alles was ich mit dem 20er gefahren bin mit dem 16er gefahren...
> 
> meine2




Kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Ich war im Sommer 2 Wochen in Saalbach mit meinem ION 16 (650B). Ich kenne kein anderes Bike, dass in der Klasse bis 160mm so bergab geht. Bin es da aber mit DH Reifen gefahren.

Alles was ich mit dem ION nicht fahren würde/könnte, würde ich auch mit einem DH Bike nicht fahren. Die Grenze setzt da nur der Fahrer.


----------



## fruchtmoose (24. September 2014)

-


----------



## Chris13 (24. September 2014)

fruchtmoose schrieb:


> Mal angenommen der Fahrer ist nicht die Grenze - hat dann ein Freeride Bike (180/180) wieder seine Berechtigung?
> Ich muss mich wohl mal auf ein Ion 16 schwingen und mich selbst davon überzeugen was es kann bzw. nicht kann, ich bin gespannt welche Reserven es im Vergeleich zu einem Freerider bietet!



Der Fahrer ist fast immer die Grenze. Ein sehr guter Fahrer kommt auch mit deutlich weniger Reserven aus. Reserven braucht vor allem der weniger versierte Fahrer. Darum konnte ja z.b. Nicolas Vouilloz auch mit einem 160mm Spicy auf DH ähnlichen Enduro Strecken trotzdem überlegen gewinnen.

Und schau mal hier das Video an (interessant wird es ab ca. 2:15min) Der Fahrer vorne fährt ein älteres Liteville 301 mit 130mm Federweg!


----------



## raschaa (25. September 2014)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Der Fahrer vorne fährt ein älteres Liteville 301 mit 130mm Federweg!



Leider nicht... bei 4:00 sieht man, dass es ein Trek Session mit Fox40 ist... ich hätte mir ja gewünscht das du recht hast  aber beim zuschauen war mir schon klar, dass der speed auf dieser strecke mit 130mm nicht machbar ist. dennoch fette props an den trek-fahrer und dem kamera-piloten, das war echt gut gerockt!

was das Ion16 im park so leisten kann hat ja Daniel Jahn in Andreasberg gezeigt... besonders der "abkürzungsdrop" ganz am ende sollte für die meisten von uns schon eine brauchbare mutprobe darstellen...


----------



## mhubig (25. September 2014)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem All-Mountain fähigen Bike, das sich gut bergauf bewegen lässt, aber auch bergab eine gute Figur abgibt.
> In diesem Zusammenhang bin ich über das Nicolai ION 16 gestoßen, bin aber etwas konfus, weil im Internet steht, dass die Fähigkeiten des ION 16 beim Bergauffahren nicht gerade sehr gut seien...



Hmm, also ich bin mit meinem noch jeden Berg hochgekommen ... das hat aber natürlich auch was mit den Piloten zu tun. Der Hinterbau ist sehr antriebsneutral, die Sitzposition super angenehm und durch den FlipChip kann man die Geo auch noch etwas anpassen. Wenn man sehr viel extrem steile Rampen hoch fährt, kann man evtl. über 'ne Gabelabsenkung nachdenken ... alles in allem ist das ION 16 auf jeden Fall gut Tourentauglich!

Wenn hartes DH Geballer und Bikepark Besuche eher nicht so dein Ding sind solltest Du dir vielleicht noch das neue Helius AC anschauen.
Diese beiden Bikes überscheiden sich was den Einsatzbereich angeht IMHO in großen Bereichen ... das AC etwas mehr auf Touren ausgelegt, das ION etwas mehr für's Gröbere. Muss man halt schauen was da mehr zu einem passt.


----------



## schnubbi81 (25. September 2014)

Also ein Ion 16 und 20 trennen in Wildbad Handkrämpfe und gefühlt ne halbe Minute...
Zumindest bergab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (26. September 2014)

Zu dn Abfshrsfähigkeiten ist ja schon genug aus erster Hand gesagt worden. Berghoch kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung verraten, das auch touren mit 2000hm und mehr kein Problem sind. Entsprechend geht damit natürlich auch ein Alpencross. Ich finde es deutlich besser uphill als mein Nerve AM das ich vorher hatte.


----------



## lakekeman (28. September 2014)

Falls das hier noch aktuell ist...

Ich fahre ein Ion16 - vorher Helius AM, Helius AC und diverse andere Trail / AM / Enduros (andere Hersteller).

Das Ion lässt sich problemlos auf 1500hm Touren fahren (mehr mache ich halt nicht).
Die Stärken liegen aber definitiv beim Runterfahren, und da am liebsten schnell und ruppig 

Wenn man also eh kein Interesse an Bikeparks o.Ä. hat, den Fokus eher auf Uphill und technische/langsamere Strecken legt - dann würde ich definitiv zu einem anderen Rahmen tendieren.
Da verschenkt man potential - und für das Einsatzgebiet sind andere Bikes auch einfach besser.


----------



## Chris13 (28. September 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Leider nicht... bei 4:00 sieht man, dass es ein Trek Session mit Fox40 ist... ich hätte mir ja gewünscht das du recht hast  aber beim zuschauen war mir schon klar, dass der speed auf dieser strecke mit 130mm nicht machbar ist. dennoch fette props an den trek-fahrer und dem kamera-piloten, das war echt gut gerockt...



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Schau mal bei 2:54min - da stellt er das Bike beim Sprung schräg in die Luft und da sieht man, dass das da noch das 301 ist. Erst der hintere Teil des Videos ist mit einem Trek Session. Steht auch in einem Bericht zum Video.


----------



## beetle (29. September 2014)

Stolperbiken geht mit dem ION 16 auch exzelent.


----------



## lakekeman (29. September 2014)

Ich sage auch nicht dass es damit nicht gut geht 
Aber hätte ich da eine Auswahl und es wäre mein hauptsächliches Einsatzgebiet würde ich halt zu einem anderen Rad greifen.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (29. September 2014)

Um mich auch nochmal zu Wort zu melden...
Ich persönlich lege viel Wert darauf, dass meine Bikes super robust sind und da is halt Enduro die passende Anlaufstelle...
Meine Idee, die mir noch gekommen wäre wäre ne absenkbare Federgabel, um das beste aus Up und Downhills zu vereinen...
Ich habe mich da mal informiert und muss  sagen, dass das die Bergauffahfähigkeit des ION 16 extrem beeinflussen sollte, so rein von der Logik her...
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten 
LG
MrMupfin


----------



## codit (29. September 2014)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.


Bei Deinen Einsatzszenarien rate ich Dir zum Helius AC.


----------



## Touri (30. September 2014)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> Um mich auch nochmal zu Wort zu melden...
> Ich persönlich lege viel Wert darauf, dass meine Bikes super robust sind und da is halt Enduro die passende Anlaufstelle...
> Meine Idee, die mir noch gekommen wäre wäre ne absenkbare Federgabel, um das beste aus Up und Downhills zu vereinen...
> Ich habe mich da mal informiert und muss  sagen, dass das die Bergauffahfähigkeit des ION 16 extrem beeinflussen sollte, so rein von der Logik her...
> ...




ich fahre das Ion 16 in XL seit diesem Frühjahr und habe parallel noch ein Marathon-Fully (120/100mm FW). Ich bin im Schwarzwald, Vogesen, den Pyrenäen und in Heidelberg unterwegs gewesen und ich muss sagen: Ich komme mit dem Ion mindestens ALLES hoch, was ich sonst auch fahren kann, ohne mich auf dem Rad groß zu verrenken.  Auf Grund der Reifen mit größerer Traktion, komme ich im feuchten und losen Gelände sogar noch deutlich weiter, ohne abzusteigen. 
--> Ich vermisse keine Gabelabsankung, da ich das Ion als sehr gut ausbalanciert empfinde. 

Lediglich der Charakter der Bergauffahrt unterscheidet sich für mich: 
Während beim Marthon-Fully die ganze Tour vortriebs-sonrientiert, straffer und effizienter abläuft, fahre ich mit dem 
Ion 16 gutmütig, deutlich aktiver in verblockten Auffahrten, mit etwas mehr krafteinsatz hoch, um es dann hinterher bergab laufen zu lassen!

Nach meiner Meinung ist es an Dir, Deine Touren einzuschätzen - Beispiel: Wenn Du wie oben genannt, in Schottland die Berge hoch willst, um hinterher die Abfahrt und die Trails (auch gerne technisch) zu schnell zu fahren, dann kann ich Dir das Ion nur empfehlen. 

Wenn Du Deine Touren als "Gesamtkunstwerk" siehst, in welcher Du auf Abfahrtsperformance verzichten kannst, dafür aber eine etwas leichtgängigere Auffahrt bekommst, dann solltest Du wie Codit  auch schreibt, dich mal beim Helius AC umsehen. 

Hoffe das bringt Dich weiter'


----------



## Mad_Mike (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin das Helius AC letztes Wochenende gefahren.
Finde es bergab schon ziemlich gut obwohl es nur 140mm Federweg hat.
Irgendwie füllt es sich auch nach mehr Federweg an als man zu Verfügung hat.
Vorne kann man ja auch eine gegebenfalls eine 160mm Gabel einbauen.
Bergauf mit der 1x11  ist das schon anstrengend wenn man eine hohe Trittfrequenz fährt bzw. gewohnt ist.

Schade das sie das ION 16 in meiner Größe nicht da hatten.
Wäre es zu gerne auch gefahren um den Unterschied der beiden zu sehen.

Bin zurzeit auch am Überlegen welches es wird.
Da ich ab und zu auch mal im Bikepark unterwegs bin.


----------

